# Tan Jing By Zhang Yi Zun



## Xue Sheng (Nov 25, 2013)

Tan Jing (Talking About Jing) By Zhang Yi Zun



> Because Taijiquan expands upon external boxing methods, researching the internal flow of jing, that's why there is the appearance of sticky jing (nien jing), neutralizing jing (hua jing), holding jing (na jing), emitting jing (fa jing), peng jing, long jing (chang jing), short jing (duan jing), etc commonly known traditional names. There are always some people who like to do according to their will and create new names.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 25, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Tan Jing (Talking About Jing) By Zhang Yi Zun



Great read.  My favorite was "hard things do not stick. " I think that in itself Is a great thing to think about.


----------

